# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Tư vấn chọn nhựa

## ngocbh2001

Chào cả nhà

Số là có 1 ông khách nhờ mình gia công 3 chi tiết bằng nhựa,

Ông ấy bảo mình tìm phôi,nhưng là nhựa gì thì không biết?nhìn kĩ thì ở trong có những lớp vải thủy tinh rất nhuyễn (nhuyễn hơn phíp thủy tinh rất nhiều).
Mình dùng dao phay ngón phay thử thì cũng khá cứng 8/10 so với phíp thủy tinh,điều đặc biệt là khả năng uốn cong rất tốt
Khỉ phay ra lại không có mùi gắt như phíp(mùi của epoxy),hầu như là không có mùi
Mình đã đi nhiều nơi Hồ Chí Minh,nhưng các của hàng đều không biết là nhựa gì

Nay post lên đây xem anh em nào biết thì chỉ cho mình chổ mua

Thân

Ngoc 0918718919

----------

